# More how to "Say it with Excel"



## JPM (Jan 26, 2005)

I was reading through this thread http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=52993 
in Max Cells Lounge and just loved the creativity of the various postings. So I thought it would be fun to open up a new thread for everyone to participate.

Here are some of my creations:
=PROPER(CHAR(SQRT(49)&LEN("XLS"))&CHAR(32)&LEFT(ADDRESS(1,12,4),1)&SUBSTITUTE(ADDRESS(1,15,4),1,"V")&RIGHT(DEC2HEX(46),1)&CHAR(32)&REPLACE(ADDRESS(1,154,4),3,1,DEC2HEX(206))&CHAR(ERROR.TYPE(#N/A)&CELL("ROW",X$6)))
or its evil twin
=PROPER(CHAR(SQRT(49)&LEN("XLS"))&CHAR(32)&LEFT(ADDRESS(1,8,4),1)&SUBSTITUTE(ADDRESS(1,1,4),1,"t")&RIGHT(DEC2HEX(46),1)&CHAR(32)&REPLACE(ADDRESS(1,154,4),3,1,DEC2HEX(206))&CHAR(ERROR.TYPE(#N/A)&CELL("ROW",X$6)))
or for those that can't make up their mind one second to the next:
=IF(ISEVEN(SECOND(NOW())),PROPER(CHAR(SQRT(49)&LEN("XLS"))&CHAR(32)&LEFT(ADDRESS(1,12,4),1)&SUBSTITUTE(ADDRESS(1,15,4),1,"V")&RIGHT(DEC2HEX(46),1)&CHAR(32)&REPLACE(ADDRESS(1,154,4),3,1,DEC2HEX(206))&CHAR(ERROR.TYPE(#N/A)&CELL("ROW",X$6))),PROPER(CHAR(SQRT(49)&LEN("XLS"))&CHAR(32)&LEFT(ADDRESS(1,8,4),1)&SUBSTITUTE(ADDRESS(1,1,4),1,"t")&RIGHT(DEC2HEX(46),1)&CHAR(32)&REPLACE(ADDRESS(1,154,4),3,1,DEC2HEX(206))&CHAR(ERROR.TYPE(#N/A)&CELL("ROW",X$6))))

JPM


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Jan 26, 2005)

You need the Analysis ToolPak for your formulas to work.

By the way...


```
=PROPER(SUBSTITUTE(LEFT("abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz",FIND("i","abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz")),LEFT("abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz",FIND("i","abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz")-1),"")&CHAR(8*4)&CHAR(104)&CHAR(9*10+7)&CHAR((12*12)-28)&CHAR((10*10)+1)&CHAR(8*4)&CHAR(9*10+7)&CHAR(1000/10)&CHAR(90+10)&CHAR(9*5)&CHAR(3*35)&CHAR(110)&CHAR(23*5))
```


----------



## JPM (Jan 26, 2005)

=NOT(FALSE)


----------



## FinancialAnalystKid (Jan 26, 2005)

Used a different word than the first one but decided to change it for these forums...

=LEFT("SUM",2)&CHAR(69)&MID("MS OFFICE",3,1)&IF(MOD(ROW(),2)=1,MID("GEOMEAN",4,2)&CHAR(63),CHAR(89)&MID("ROUNDUP",2,2)&REPT(CHAR(COLUMN(AG1)),Row()))

Result depends on your mood... (where you actually paste it)


----------



## JPM (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice one FinancialAnalystKid. Here is one, short and sweet:
=SUBSTITUTE(ADDRESS(1,8,4),1,COMPLEX(0,1))

WARNING! Analysis ToolPak  needed.

JPM


----------



## FinancialAnalystKid (Jan 26, 2005)

Did ya paste mine in other cells? 

Here's the original:

=CHAR(115)&CHAR(67)&MID("TREND",2,2)&RIGHT("GetActiveWindow",1)&MID("MS OFFICE",3,1)&IF(MOD(ROW(),2)=1,MID("GEOMEAN",4,2)&CHAR(63),CHAR(89)&MID("ROUNDUP",2,2)&REPT(CHAR(COLUMN(AG1)),ROW()))


----------



## JPM (Jan 26, 2005)

Yes I did, very clever. By the way I liked the lawyer version better.


----------



## Smitty (Jan 26, 2005)

Boy, and here I thought I had a spare bit of time on my hands to be able to answer posts...

You fellas must have been in a meeting like mine today...  

Waaay to creative!  :wink: 

Smitty


----------



## fairwinds (Jan 27, 2005)

This is a quote from our lunch restaurant today:

=SUBSTITUTE(SUBSTITUTE(SUBSTITUTE(SUBSTITUTE(SUBSTITUTE(DEC2HEX(2298433)&DEC2HEX(-404887622166)&DEC2HEX(324135473)&DEC2HEX(59774192177)&DEC2HEX(150653386305)&DEC2HEX(44052435364)&DEC2HEX(7429275375),1," "),2,"I"),3,"T"),4,"S"),5,"O")


----------



## Fergus (Jan 28, 2005)

Post anywhere on Sheet1 of a saved workbook: =TEXT(1-1,"0")&" "&LEFT(RIGHT(CELL("filename"),LEN(CELL("filename"))-FIND("]",CELL("filename"),1)),2)&CHAR(105)&MID(RIGHT(CELL("filename"),LEN(CELL("filename"))-FIND("]",CELL("filename"),1)),5,1)


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh the profanity Fergus!!


----------

